#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Modern 3 bedroom/bathroom house in Sansai for rent

## Bruno

I have a well maintained, beautiful, modern, 3 bedroom/bathroom house available to rent from the 15th May.

This house comes FULLY furnished to a western standard throughout and benefits from sitting on a large 400sqm area (101 talang wah) plot of land. A decent size rear garden which welcomes pets from a separate dog enclosure and secure parking for up to 3 cars. 

Features include: A fully functioning (western) kitchen with washing machine, fridge/freezer, oven, gas/elec hob, separate dining room with table and chairs remote ceiling fans and 4 new air conditioners (for those who have sinus trouble).

Additionally, it also has a large living room which comes with 2 sofas, a large 34'' LCD television, bookshelf, cabinets and lots of storage. A high water pressure is fed from an external tank along with a 550L water heater which feeds hot/cold water to all sinks/basins within the property. 

This house really is finished to a very good standard, both inside and out. Location is just (5mins) to Rimping in Sansai, (9mins) to Big C and (15mins) to town following the 118 highway.  

Available for either 6 monthly contracts or 12 which is priced at 20,000 / 18,000 respectively..

No other house offers the high-standard that this property does, nor amenities on a 400sqm plot of land so close to Meechok as this... 

Please view the link to an online slide show of the house:

https://picasaweb.google.com/danny.c...eat=directlink

----------

